# Crossdressing



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

What are your opinions?
Have you ever done it?
Do you do it now?

My winter coat came from the woman's section, but that's it.

You can now all proceed to hate me.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

I crossdress all the damn time. Camo pants and guy's shirts, yeaaah.


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2010)

People can dress however the fuck they want, it's not my business.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

Occasionally.


----------



## cam60070 (May 6, 2010)

I don't do it because i would be harassed at school for it.
I would only wear the fuzzy sweatshirt hoods they have. They are so soft.


----------



## SnowFox (May 6, 2010)

It can be hot or creepy looking, depends on the person.

I've tried it a few times, it was ok. I looked ridiculous.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

I wouldn't necessarily call it crossdressing

It's just more comfortable


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> I don't do it because i would be harassed at school for it.
> I would only wear the fuzzy sweatshirt hoods they have. They are so soft.


Why do you care about what people at school think? You're a furry for god's sake, you're already fucked up, cross dressing shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

Guess what I voted.


----------



## Thatch (May 6, 2010)

I don't understand the concept of a guy wearing female clothes.


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You can now all proceed to hate me.



Hating.






I don't actually hate crossdressing. It can be pretty attractive if done right. I suppose my position is more indifference.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 6, 2010)

it's fine with girls. they look cute! <3 but when it's the other way around... >_>


----------



## Melo (May 6, 2010)

You've got to be someone fabulous like Edie to get away with it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Guess what I voted.


Well, you either hate me or have given it a try, so I'm guessing you've tried it.


----------



## cam60070 (May 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why do you care about what people at school think? You're a furry for god's sake, you're already fucked up, cross dressing shouldn't be a problem for you.


...
You have a point. 
Also i hope you don't mind I feel what you said describes me PERFECTLY! So thanks for the new Signature


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

Crossdressing can be pretty goddamn hot |3


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

Traps are fucking hot.  I don't have the body to crossdress well though.


----------



## kashaki (May 6, 2010)

I have yet to see a good looking crossdresser. 
The closest thing Ive come to crossdressing is trying on my sisters underwear. God I looked stupid. But I do admit that it did turn me on slightly.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

...........


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Okay with females, iffy with males.

I'd be uncomfortable hanging out with a guy in a dress. Although I should probably learn not to be.


----------



## Melo (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...........



The closest thing Ive come to crossdressing is trying on my sisters underwear. God I looked stupid. But I do admit that it did turn me on slightly.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

I wore a dress one time in a con registration line as a dare.

It was kind of weird because I just felt like a somewhat muscular dude in a dress.

I don't have the build to pull that kind of shit off (and no desire, to be honest).

I've had boyfriends who were into it though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I wore a dress one time in a con registration line as a dare.
> 
> It was kind of weird because I just felt like a somewhat muscular dude in a dress.
> 
> ...


Were you cosplaying as Cloud? :V


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

kashaki said:


> I have yet to see a good looking crossdresser.
> The closest thing Ive come to crossdressing is trying on my sisters underwear. God I looked stupid. But I do admit that it did turn me on slightly.



Start a trap thread on 4chan sometime. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Start a trap thread on 4chan sometime. :V


The chans already have a board dedicated for that.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Were you cosplaying as Cloud? :V



Seriously, this kid wouldn't shut up about it.

I was like "dude, I don't want to wear a dress" and then he pointed out I posted pics like that online to fuck with people and said I'm a pussy if I won't do it IRL...  He had a point there so I said "OK" and although it was slightly amusing it felt kind of awkward.

But at least I didn't pussy out XD


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The chans already have a board dedicated for that.



There's a trapchan?  Link plz?


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

tried it before. i don't really have the figure to pull it off and it was with a bunch of female friends whom thought it would be keen.

i've tried drag though (yes, there is a difference.) it can be a hell of a lot of fun with the right people.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's a trapchan?  Link plz?


http://img.420chan.org/cd/ nsfw
Most aren't even close to passable.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 6, 2010)

If guys really wanna crossdress... well, Ok then.
But don't Baww when I call you a guy, and don't go asking for my attention! Shoo!


----------



## Holsety (May 6, 2010)

Crossdressing men can be kinda hot if they have the body for it, but actually hanging out with a guy in a dress would be awkward as fuck.


----------



## kashaki (May 6, 2010)

O_O
eww!
@cannon's post


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://img.420chan.org/cd/ nsfw
> Most aren't even close to passable.



oh god you aren't kidding

this dickgirl in the shower's pretty cute though


----------



## Viva (May 6, 2010)

I used to do it all the time when I was 4.  Then I realized that I have a penis.


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://img.420chan.org/cd/ nsfw
> Most aren't even close to passable.



you gotta give em credit though for having the guts to come forth in their transitioning. ironically, it takes balls to post pics like they do.

and if they are taking hormones, those masculine faces will soften up over time. maybe not to the point where they'll pass as top models, but still.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

If you asked me IRL, I would punch you in the face.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

<Is my dirty little secret.
I actually do have the figure for it.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Crossdressing men can be kinda hot if they have the body for it, but actually hanging out with a guy in a dress would be awkward as fuck.



I never minded and the most we would ever get is "nice dress".

well...  except this one time in the Mission my friend Zy was wearing a French maid outfit and the black dude stopped us and was like "I gotta ask you what's up with that" and we started talking about society and what people do and don't accept.  He turned out to be pretty nice but then some bum walked past asking for change and the black dude started shouting at him "Do I look like I have any fucking change?" and they started yelling back and forth so we left before a fight broke out.


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <Is my dirty little secret.
> I actually do have the figure for it.



>.>

...pics?


----------



## MHFC (May 6, 2010)

i'm a man trapped in a woman's body that got eaten by a male raccoon. i cross dress every time i put clothes on, and when i'm naked.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> >.>
> 
> ...pics?


I never post pics of myself online.
Only one person on here knows how I look irl.

I'm at the point I told my mom, she doesn't understand it but she said, "I'm not going to tell anyone cause I would never betray your trust".


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

I've only done it when nobody and I mean NOBODY was around...


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I used to do it all the time when I was 4.  Then I realized that I have a penis.



You didn't realize you had a penis until you were 4? What the fuck did you think that dangly thing was? :V


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I never post pics of myself online.
> Only one person on here knows how I look irl.
> 
> I'm at the point I told my mom, she doesn't understand it but she said, "I'm not going to tell anyone cause I would never betray your trust".



if i may be so bold, do you go for the full effect with cosmetics or just the clothing?

basically, do you go for the "man in a dress" look or do you try for the illusion?


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Every time I hear the word "crossdressing" I see that crossdressing black guy in that Romeo & Juliet movie with Leonardo Dicaprio.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if i may be so bold, do you go for the full effect with cosmetics or just the clothing?
> 
> basically, do you go for the "man in a dress" look or do you try for the illusion?


Full effect, etc.


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I never post pics of myself online.
> Only one person on here knows how I look irl.
> 
> I'm at the point I told my mom, she doesn't understand it but she said, "I'm not going to tell anyone cause I would never betray your trust".



nyoro~n :3c


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> Crossdressing can be pretty goddamn hot |3


 


Lobar said:


> Traps are fucking hot. I don't have the body to crossdress well though.


 
^These. With the right person, it can be extremely hot.

I don't do it though.


----------



## Viva (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You didn't realize you had a penis until you were 4? What the fuck did you think that dangly thing was? :V



An inside out vagina :V


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

When I was 4 I didn't know what a vagina was.

I found out a couple years after that by a friend who had a sister.

I got into my mom's makeup when I was really little but I think I was just trying to color myself and wasn't really trying to dress up like a chick.  They still thought it was weird.

Oh, and I painted my nails black in High School but everyone was doing it at the time (probably because everyone in my high school was on drugs).


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

HAWT! I love when guys wear women's underwear, and really tight jeans, shirts, and jackets/sweaters. :3 I'm not partial to dresses on either sex though. 



OTaintedLoveO said:


> it's fine with girls. they look cute! <3 but when it's the other way around... >_>



Double standard alert!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Double standard alert!


It really is a double standard.



Oh also any tips on how to talk with my mom cause I really don't know what to do now that I've told her.


----------



## Truth (May 6, 2010)

People should wear what they want to. I personally dislike what I have seen from males wearing women's clothes. Women can't crossdress to unusual standards very easily. It'll take thick army boots and a buzz cut.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It really is a double standard.



If someone said it was wrong maybe, but you can't help what you think is creepy.



> Oh also any tips on how to talk with my mom cause I really don't know what to do now that I've told her.



Why do you have to have a talk with her about it?

I wouldn't, unless she asks you to.  No point.


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It really is a double standard.



not to mention just a tad bit sexist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKablHq3qRY



CannonFodder said:


> Oh also any tips on how to talk with my mom cause I really don't know what to do now that I've told her.



so, as in she doesn't talk about IT or she just doesn't talk to you at all anymore?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> not to mention just a tad bit sexist.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKablHq3qRY
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is sexist.

She's pretending it never happened.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> You've got to be someone fabulous like Edie to get away with it.


Why thank you I no longer have desire to look through threads to see if I am mentioned. Not that I do, I am way to fucking lazy.


Lobar said:


> Traps are fucking hot.  I don't have the body to crossdress well though.


Awe poor lil' guy :[


kashaki said:


> I have yet to see a good looking crossdresser.
> The closest thing Ive come to crossdressing is trying on my sisters underwear. God I looked stupid. But I do admit that it did turn me on slightly.


Damn you don't think I am somewhat good looking? :<


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 6, 2010)

Truth said:


> People should wear what they want to. I personally dislike what I have seen from males wearing women's clothes. Women can't crossdress to unusual standards very easily. *It'll take thick army boots and a buzz cut.*


oh really? D: i thought the tomboyish clothes and acts count... >.>


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah it is sexist.
> 
> She's pretending it never happened.



well, can't really say much other than asking if it's really worth confronting her about it? i mean, if you're not into transitioning, you'll still be her son (or if you are interested in transitioning, you'll still be her gender-non-specific child.) if the cross dressing is only something fun to do that gives you a thrill (sexual maybe?) is it really her business what you do in your own privacy? still, i wouldn't suggest letting her attitude stop you from doing what you want so long as she's not the type where she'll go "while you're under my roof you're not going to do that."

but hey, if that is what she needs to do to deal with it, well, as sucky as it is it is what it is. sometimes it's better to just avoid confrontations.


----------



## Truth (May 6, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> oh really? D: i thought the tomboyish clothes and acts count... >.>



Depends on the person I guess. Both the dresser, in how they act; and the looker, on opinion.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> well, can't really say much other than asking if it's really worth confronting her about it? i mean, if you're not into transitioning, you'll still be her son (or if you are interested in transitioning, you'll still be her gender-non-specific child.) if the cross dressing is only something fun to do that gives you a thrill (sexual maybe?) is it really her business what you do in your own privacy? still, i wouldn't suggest letting her attitude stop you from doing what you want so long as she's not the type where she'll go "while you're under my roof you're not going to do that."
> 
> but hey, if that is what she needs to do to deal with it, well, as sucky as it is it is what it is. sometimes it's better to just avoid confrontations.


It's not a sexual thing, the main problem is we're still living in the same house and I don't plan on talking about it right now cause we're having to deal with her and my father getting a divorce, so yeah not doing anything about it right now.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

I crossdress often, but mostly for my boyfriend. He says that there's nothing sexier than me in a skirt. =3

I can pull it off pretty well too.


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> I crossdress often, but mostly for my boyfriend. He says that there's nothing sexier than me in a skirt. =3
> 
> I can pull it off pretty well too.


 
Pics are it didn't happen. :V


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Pics are it didn't happen. :V



You'd love that, wouldn't you? =\


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

I've done that somewhat frequently....


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> You'd love that, wouldn't you? =\


 
If you're tell the truth, yes. :V

But you don't have to post a picture of yourself crossdressing, just a picture where we can see what body type you have.


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

I do not cross dress, and unless it's done by someone who knows their shit it can look silly.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> If you're tell the truth, yes. :V
> 
> But you don't have to post a picture of yourself crossdressing, just a picture where we can see what body type you have.



I have no pictures of myself crossdressing that don't involve dicks, mine or otherwise. Here's one I took just now.

EDIT: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8838/pic1003.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> I have no pictures of myself crossdressing that don't involve dicks, mine or otherwise. Here's one I took just now.
> 
> EDIT: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8838/pic1003.jpg



Reowrr


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

I feel a bit uncomfortable that I hit the this button to the above post. Sorry if people finding you attractive online weirds you out but DAMN.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> I feel a bit uncomfortable that I hit the this button to the above post. Sorry if people finding you attractive online weirds you out but DAMN.



I'm used to it. =P


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> I have no pictures of myself crossdressing that don't involve dicks, mine or otherwise. Here's one I took just now.
> 
> EDIT: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8838/pic1003.jpg


 
My my, you are very cute. o.o


----------



## Conker (May 6, 2010)

.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 6, 2010)

Ah crossdressing is a nice thing imo hehe
Sad I don't have the body type for it.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

I actually did dress up as a guy one time for a play at my school

And then I went to go get pizza with one of my friends, and people thought I was her boyfriend


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> I have no pictures of myself crossdressing that don't involve dicks, mine or otherwise. Here's one I took just now.
> 
> EDIT: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8838/pic1003.jpg



gonna say it... with the right facial contouring, you could hold the illusion. 

a little cosmetics, the "smokey eye" look, you could give some of the girls out there a run for their money.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> My my, you are very cute. o.o



You should see me truly crossdressing in a skirt, shirt cut off at the midriff, striped stockings, and striped arm warmers. You'd never guess. 



Redregon said:


> gonna say it... with the right facial contouring, you could hold the illusion.
> 
> a little cosmetics, the "smokey eye" look, you could give some of the girls out there a run for their money.



When I really crossdress, I've got my own makeup cabinet to work from. Lucky me I have a feminine body.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually did dress up as a guy one time for a play at my school
> 
> And then I went to go get pizza with one of my friends, and people thought I was her boyfriend



Well it's not really that awkward or unusual when girls dress like guys.  Actually, I think it's hot.


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> You should see me truly crossdressing in a skirt, shirt cut off at the midriff, striped stockings, and striped arm warmers. You'd never guess.
> 
> When I really crossdress, I've got my own makeup cabinet to work from. Lucky me I have a feminine body.


 
Please don't say anymore. ._.

No details unless you're going to show pics.


----------



## Ames (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> You should see me truly crossdressing in a skirt, shirt cut off at the midriff, striped stockings, and striped arm warmers. You'd never guess.
> 
> 
> 
> When I really crossdress, I've got my own makeup cabinet to work from. Lucky me I have a feminine body.



*urk*

*dry heave*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> I do not cross dress, and unless it's done by someone who knows their shit it can look silly.


I look silly :3


Faris said:


> I'm used to it. =P


Yeah people always think I am attractive too...


Faris said:


> You should see me truly crossdressing in a skirt, shirt cut off at the midriff, striped stockings, and striped arm warmers. You'd never guess.
> 
> 
> 
> When I really crossdress, I've got my own makeup cabinet to work from. Lucky me I have a feminine body.


You could probably kick my ass.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You could probably kick my ass.



Haha, I doubt that. I really do.



JamesB said:


> *urk*
> 
> *dry heave*



Quiet, you.


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> gonna say it... with the right facial contouring, you could hold the illusion.
> 
> a little cosmetics, the "smokey eye" look, you could give some of the girls out there a run for their money.



This has now become a recuitment thread for RuPaul's Drag Race. 



EdieFantabulous said:


> I look silly :3


No. You actually know your shit. :3



Faris said:


> Haha, I doubt that. I really do.


WHY DID YOU SIG THAT! *weeps*


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> WHY DID YOU SIG THAT! *weeps*



Now everyone will know what you've done.

:grin:


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> Now everyone will know what you've done.
> 
> :grin:



You've official become my least favorite person. Again. Even if you're incredibly cute (bad Browder stop hitting on the FAF user).


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> You've official become my least favorite person. Again. Even if you're incredibly cute (bad Browder stop hitting on the FAF user).



That's okay. I love you too.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2010)

it's freaking smexy >> I need more girly clothes so i can do it properly O///o


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

......I think alot of people on here are missing what the term crossdressing means.


----------



## Kanin (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ......I think alot of people on here are missing what the term crossdressing means.


 
What makes you say that?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ......I think alot of people on here are missing what the term crossdressing means.


Well, why don't you set an example for us, then? ;P


----------



## 8-bit (May 6, 2010)

Alfred Ashford is the ultimate crossdresser.

But, no. I don't because I can't.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Alfred Ashford is the ultimate crossdresser.
> 
> But, no. I don't because I can't.


He looked better as a girl than his sister did.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, why don't you set an example for us, then? ;P


No, last thing I want is some random person on the internet fapping to a picture of me.


Lord Kanin said:


> What makes you say that?


Cause alot of dudes already wear women's jeans and that, but the people on here are thinking that's crossdressing.


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause alot of dudes already wear women's jeans and that, but the people on here are thinking that's crossdressing.



I have never seen a man wear booty shorts. Even the metrosexual movement won't touch that. That and the blue camo makes it crossdressing.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> I have never seen a man wear booty shorts. Even the metrosexual movement won't touch that. That and the blue camo makes it crossdressing.



What that's how I normally dress.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> What that's how I normally dress.


...You wear booty shorts?


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> What that's how I normally dress.



As far as I'm concerned that's going out in drag. Nothing wrong with it, but that's how I'm defining my standards of it at least.


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, last thing I want is some random person on the internet fapping to a picture of me.



You could always just define and have a set of parameters.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...You wear booty shorts?



Those are boxers. But I do wear the tight spandex shirt often.


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...You wear booty shorts?



Scroll up.


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

...uh. I didn't know there would be so much support for crossdressing... but if that's what you like. I'm in no position to judge. Fursiuts arnt exactly normal too.


----------



## Holsety (May 6, 2010)

Luca said:


> ...uh. I didn't know there would be so much support for crossdressing


Just how new are you? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Just how new are you? :V


He's actually pretty cool and fits right in faf.


----------



## 8-bit (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> He looked better as a girl than his sister did.



Alfred was hawt, shut up!

Nuh-uh! she had man parts coming out her lady parts Watch the whole thing


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's actually pretty cool and fits right in faf.



You guys like me? You really really like me. ;~;


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Luca said:


> You guys like me? You really really like me. ;~;


Yeah.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Sexytimes. :3


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Holsety said:


> Just how new are you? :V


I'm an old fart and this surprised me too.

Perverted Impact would rip this thread apart if he ventured out of the Three Frags Left forum.
Edit: ...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Thread needs more photos.


----------



## Jelly (May 6, 2010)

What are your opinions? its fun
Have you ever done it? yes
Do you do it now? no


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Thread needs more photos.



I could but then I'd have more people slobbering at me.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know you've hit rock bottom when you care about being accepted by a group of freaks.


Don't talk to me about rock-bottom with what I just went through irl.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Don't talk to me about rock-bottom with what I just went through irl.


...
I'm sorry... I forgot. That was really insensitive of me.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> I could but then I'd have more people slobbering at me.


Isn't that the point? :3


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Isn't that the point? :3



True, but then I'd be having nightmares about all of you sitting outside my window jerking off.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

It's hard to crossdress in a house with three girls in it. But someday, I will do it.

4 TEH LULZ!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's hard to crossdress in a house with three girls in it. But someday, I will do it.
> 
> 4 TEH LULZ!!!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> I'm sorry... I forgot. That was really insensitive of me.


We're cool, it's just I found out even more bad news irl a minute ago.


Faris said:


> True, but then I'd be having nightmares about all of you sitting outside my window jerking off.


Wow, that is an extremely disturbing image.


Alstor said:


> It's hard to crossdress in a house with three  girls in it. But someday, I will do it.
> 
> 4 TEH LULZ!!!


...How are they related? How do you know them?  Cause best case scenario they'd help you.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow, that is an extremely disturbing image.


Spiderman does that kinda' stuff. D:


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Spiderman does that kinda' stuff. D:



Thank god none of you can hide silently outside my window. 

Right?


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I will never post my family on a furry forum.

But when I do the crossdressing, I'll personally PM you the pics. :twisted:


CannonFodder said:


> ...How are they related? How do you know them? Cause best case scenario they'd help you.


Sorry that I didn't explain. They're my mother and two younger sisters (I'm fifteen, so it's acceptable.) And they'll only do it when I would not rather do it. If I came up to them asking to borrow your make-up, they would think I'm some weirdo.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Spiderman does that kinda' stuff. D:


And another childhood memory is destroyed by the intenet.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 6, 2010)

Usually womens' clothes are all that'll fit me. No complaints here, though~


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I will never post my family on a furry forum.
> 
> But when I do it, I'll personally PM you the pics. :twisted:


Okai.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

Relevant
And without age limit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyTSeBcvubM

Both NSFW.


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Spiderman does that kinda' stuff. D:



So that's what all that webbing was doing on the tree by my window. I just thought we had a really bad silkworm problem...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Relevant
> And without age limit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyTSeBcvubM
> 
> Both NSFW.


RICKROLL D:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Sorry that I didn't explain. They're my mother and two younger sisters (I'm fifteen, so it's acceptable.) And they'll only do it when I would not rather do it. If I came up to them asking to borrow your make-up, they would think I'm some weirdo.


Wait so they know?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> Haha, I doubt that. I really do.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet, you.


I see.


Browder said:


> This has now become a recuitment thread for RuPaul's Drag Race.
> 
> 
> No. You actually know your shit. :3
> ...


I do, do I?


greg-the-fox said:


> it's freaking smexy >> I need more girly clothes so i can do it properly O///o


Awe, you don't need girly clothes, just add accessories to make your guy clothes girly, like I do sometimes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, you either hate me or have given it a try, so I'm guessing you've tried it.


 
:3



Alstor said:


> Relevant
> And without age limit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyTSeBcvubM
> 
> Both NSFW.


 
GOODBYE HORSES! I'M FLYING OVER YOU!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait so they know?


It's getting kinky furry in here. :3


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait so they know?


 If it's about crossdressing, I have never ever done it on purpose.

If it's about furries, they might know. I'm just not sure.


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Relevant
> And without age limit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyTSeBcvubM
> 
> Both NSFW.


 
It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> If it's about crossdressing, I have never ever done it on purpose.
> 
> If it's about furries, they might know. I'm just not sure.


I mean your family.


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I mean your family.


 I don't know what you're getting at, but I'll say that I have never crossdressed.


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

I've never crossdressed... I swere

IT WAS FOR THE LULZ

I did this later to make up for it though...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> I've never crossdressed... I swere
> 
> IT WAS FOR THE LULZ
> 
> I did this later to make up for it though...


bitmaps suck ass. D:


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> bitmaps suck ass. D:


 
.......sorry :'( *edits picture*

There, jpg

Your quote's not gonna link now though


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Guess what I voted.



Totally a crossdresser.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

what


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Totally a crossdresser.


You are?


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2010)

The confusion about crossdressing is the conflicting answers to a simple question: What gender does a piece of cloth have?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The confusion about crossdressing is the conflicting answers to a simple question: What gender does a piece of cloth have?


The problem is what society says what gender wears.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem is what society says what gender wears.



Which is why I oftentimes put "men's clothing" and "women's clothing" in quotations.


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem is what society says what gender wears.



Which varies from place to place, even with slight differences in culture.

I've met a Scotsman who never wore a kilt in his life except for a kinsman's wedding.  I want to say it's because he thought it was too much like wearing a dress, especially in America, but my memory fails me yet again.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Which varies from place to place, even with slight differences in culture.
> 
> I've met a Scotsman who never wore a kilt in his life except for a kinsman's wedding.  I want to say it's because he thought it was too much like wearing a dress, especially in America, but my memory fails me yet again.


Which really really sucks for alot of people, cause it is more common than any society would admit.


----------



## Jashwa (May 7, 2010)

I have not. I don't have the body for it. 

That being said, some crossdressers can be hot.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

I crossdress, often actually. Binding and everything, it's fun :3 (although the binding does hurt after a while so I can't do it too long). I always hated dressing like a girl XP. Always.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Hey lurkers say something, typing to others is the point of a forum.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

I have nothing nice to say.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey lurkers say something, typing to others is the point of a forum.



These forums are intimidating XD I lurk for the most part because I'm scared of being destroyed on the spot.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

No, but now that you put this thought in my head I might consider it at some point.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> These forums are intimidating XD I lurk for the most part because I'm scared of being destroyed on the spot.


We're not that bad, we only act mean when someone is being a idiot.
Which unfortunately a lot of the new members do.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We're not that bad, we only act mean when someone is being a idiot.
> Which unfortunately a lot of the new members do.



I shall try to contain my idiocy, although I do not have the heart to troll people, even when I want to XP.
I've noticed that, ignorance at its fullest :3. I won't lie though, I think the reason why I spend so much time on this site is for the sole purpose of watching oblivious new members get their asses handed to them.

I'm a terrible, terrible person.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 7, 2010)

I once accidentally wore my mum's pants out. Lol 

I didn't know until she realized. 

We all didn't know.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> I shall try to contain my idiocy, although I do not have the heart to troll people, even when I want to XP.
> I've noticed that, ignorance at its fullest :3. I won't lie though, I think the reason why I spend so much time on this site is for the sole purpose of watching oblivious new members get their asses handed to them.
> 
> I'm a terrible, terrible person.


To be fair the last person I trolled was a pedophile, before that it was someone saying bestiality isn't wrong, well you get the point.


auzbuzzard said:


> I once accidentally wore my mum's pants out.  Lol
> 
> I didn't know until she realized.
> 
> We all didn't know.


Wow that had to be embarrassing.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

women in mens clothes is sexy.

men in women's clothes is creepy.

I know its a double standard but fuck you.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (May 7, 2010)

I don't do it because heels fucking hurt. I am a dude...I like men's clothes.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> women in mens clothes is sexy.
> 
> men in women's clothes is creepy.
> 
> I know its a double standard but fuck you.


I am pretty creepy I give you that one...


Sinister South Paw said:


> I don't do it because heels fucking hurt. I am a dude...I like men's clothes.


I like men's clothes too, but not how they are huge on me.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> To be fair the last person I trolled was a  pedophile, before that it was someone saying bestiality isn't wrong,  well you get the point.



>:C I'd troll them too. Damn I always miss the good stuff <.<;

Also, on topic. http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs27/f/2009/242/a/a/Contemplation_by_DisguisedAmbition.jpg  I'm not the prettiest person ever but meh. You get the point.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Eddie calling you a conventional _"man" _is like calling  This woman A conventional _"woman"_


----------



## Nargle (May 7, 2010)

I do not care at all. I personally don't like how I look in male clothing, so I wouldn't do it. But as for everyone else, I really couldn't care less. 

I am kind of amused by the double standard with males dressing like females, though =3 On this forum even! Where nearly everyone is gay and people dress in animal costumes. High heels and lipstick on a dude isn't that weird.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I am kind of amused by the double standard with males dressing like females


It is a double standard that needs to die.


Karimah said:


> Also, on topic. http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs27/f/2009/242/a/a/Contemplation_by_DisguisedAmbition.jpg  I'm not the prettiest person ever but meh. You get the point.


Wow, that's really good.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> >:C I'd troll them too. Damn I always miss the good stuff <.<;
> 
> Also, on topic. http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs27/f/2009/242/a/a/Contemplation_by_DisguisedAmbition.jpg  I'm not the prettiest person ever but meh. You get the point.


 I find you strangely sexy. Like wow.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow, that's really good.



Thank you ^///^. 
I feel snazzy in a suit or even just a button up boy cut white shirt.

My mom walked in once on me crossdressing in a button-up and I had my best friend over (who is female) and she was dressed in a short skirt and corset top. My mom took one look at me and asked, "Are you the dom?"


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Good fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Thank you ^///^.
> I feel snazzy in a suit or even just a button up boy cut white shirt.
> 
> My mom walked in once on me crossdressing in a button-up and I had my best friend over (who is female) and she was dressed in a short skirt and corset top. My mom took one look at me and asked, "Are you the dom?"


I laughed.

Crossdressing for women is far more easy than for men unfortunately.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I find you strangely sexy. Like wow.



:3 Aw thank you â™¥ I'm really derpy otherwise though XD. When I'm not wearing some guy's clothes.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/DSC_0303.jpg Derp.

...I'm sorry that you had to see that.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> :3 Aw thank you â™¥ I'm really derpy otherwise though XD. When I'm not wearing some guy's clothes.
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/DSC_0303.jpg Derp.
> 
> ...I'm sorry that you had to see that.


Nope still sexy. Just in a more upbeat way =P


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You are?




<.<

I was saying that Jesusfish was... 

um... 

...


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Crossdressing for women is far more easy than for men unfortunately.



So true x.x I can only imagine, wrapping ace bandages around my bust is hard enough, I can't even begin to fathom what hiding such a sensitive bit would be like.

Oh wait *remembers Silence of the Lambs* nevermind.


----------



## Kanin (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> My mom walked in once on me crossdressing in a button-up and I had my best friend over (who is female) and she was dressed in a short skirt and corset top. My mom took one look at me and asked, "Are you the dom?"


 
What was your reply? :V


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> :3 Aw thank you â™¥ I'm really derpy otherwise though XD. When I'm not wearing some guy's clothes.
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/DSC_0303.jpg Derp.
> 
> ...I'm sorry that you had to see that.



You're still good-looking there as well. Although, the suit does look really nice on you. XD

I spy a tail.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

Put the lotion on the skin and put it in the basket.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> <.<
> 
> I was saying that Jesusfish was...
> 
> ...


Is there something you want to share with the class?


Karimah said:


> So true x.x I can only imagine, wrapping ace bandages around my bust is hard enough, I can't even begin to fathom what hiding such a sensitive bit would be like.
> 
> Oh wait *remembers Silence of the Lambs* nevermind.


Not that, I meant the part where if they find out she's a he, he had better run fast.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow that had to be embarrassing.



No. Coz I knew it only after I went home. :/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _Edie
> Edie
> * Edie*_
> calling you a conventional _"man" _is like calling  This woman A conventional _"woman"_


Yeah? Well, I don't know what to say.


Karimah said:


> Thank you ^///^.
> I feel snazzy in a suit or even just a button up boy cut white shirt.
> 
> My mom walked in once on me crossdressing in a button-up and I had my best friend over (who is female) and she was dressed in a short skirt and corset top. My mom took one look at me and asked, "Are you the dom?"


I would have been like "LOL"


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nope still sexy. Just in a more upbeat  way =P


 
  You sir, have bested me XD. But I can accept a compliment, thank you  ^///^



Lord Kanin said:


> What was your reply? :V


 
 It was a sputtered mix of "Uh...no! I mean, well, technically...I'm  not...!" and she walked out without another word.

 It's okay though, she'll just be haunted by that for a loooong while.



Bando37 said:


> You're still good-looking there as well.  Although, the suit does look really nice on you. XD
> 
> I spy a tail.



Thank you :3 â™¥ And yes, yes you do XD. I am on this site for a reason I  s'pose *laughs*.



CannonFodder said:


> Not that, I meant the part where if they find out she's a he, he had better run fast.



Oh yes, very, very true. I feel sorry for guys in that case, I truly do :/.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

I rather not say I have bested you, I rather say I just spoke the truth.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah? Well, I don't know what to say.



It was not an insult >:V it was a statement of how you are a exception-to-the-rule.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would have been like "LOL"



My friend never let me live it down XD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

You know, am I the only one that finds it strange this thread has 8 people looking at it?


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know, am I the only one that finds it strange this thread has 8 people looking at it?



There's been weirder threads with more viewers.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> There's been weirder threads with more viewers.


Point taken.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey lurkers say something, typing to others is the point of a forum.



Fine, _Dad._ I'll say something.

I'm conflicted about the idea of cross-dressing. 

On the one hand, some people look damn sexy dressed as the opposite genders (case in point: Karimah, that dude in the skirt earlier this thread that I hope is 18+, lest I feel really guilty) and there's no real reason other than social mores and values to not dress as the opposite gender. Hell, I'm pretty sure one of my brother's cross-dresses from time-to-time. He even owns a pair of jockies--the closest thing men can get to wearing panties without wearing panties. I love my brother and I don't think differently of him. 

On the other hand... I still can't help but to feel a little weirded out. I also feel that if we were to rid ourselves of the cross-dressing social rule, there would be no reason to cross-dress anymore. It's like cuss words. The more tolerant we become toward them, the less effect they have and soon they cease to become cuss words. If we remove the social disdain for cross-dressing, the "magic" of cross-dressing fades into obscurity. 

TL;DR -- Quit giving me boners, you weirdos! Dress like a real man/woman and get back to work! :}


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I rather not say I have bested you, I rather say I just spoke the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not an insult >:V it was a statement of how you are a exception-to-the-rule.


You know what I just said I didn't know what to say
>:3 However you think I am cute don't you?


Karimah said:


> My friend never let me live it down XD


Heh, I would have been like remember that one time!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

To be honest I asked about getting a group started for it, ssj3mewtwo and Qoph completely forgot as far as I can tell, they said they had it made just needed to transfer control of group but had problems with fa's code, that was two months ago.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You know what I just said I didn't know what to say
> >:3 However you think I am cute don't you?



Cute.. yes. but would I act on that without at least extreme inebriation? Defiantly not. Just womanly-forms are sexy lol


----------



## Melkor (May 7, 2010)

I think it's okay, to an extent.. Casual female dressing is okay on a guy, but a dress and heavy makeup just isn't my thing...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cute.. yes. but would I act on that without at least extreme inebriation? Defiantly not. Just womanly-forms are sexy lol


That is what a few guys said... it happened when they were drunk.
It happened again when I was flirting with them like I always do.
Damn straight guys always being all like "Hey, how you doin'?"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 7, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> What are your opinions?
> Have you ever done it?
> Do you do it now?
> 
> ...



I don't like it.  No, I never have and I never will.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That is what a few guys said... it happened when they were drunk.
> It happened again when I was flirting with them like I always do.
> Damn straight guys always being all like "Hey, how you doin'?"


 Dude when lines get blurred too much it stops being _"actually gay"_ cuz  "Like dude its a chick with a dick  who cares man just don grab it" 

No complaints tho.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Well I'm going to call it a night, mods if you see this smack qoph and ssj3mewtwo upside the head for forgetting :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dude when lines get blurred too much it stops being _"actually gay"_ cuz  "Like dude its a chick with a dick  who cares man just don grab it"
> 
> No complaints tho.


lol If somebody said that to me in real life I would like kick them in the face.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Is there something you want to share with the class?



>.>

Um...

*sits down* 

No...


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> It was a sputtered mix of "Uh...no! I mean, well, technically...I'm  not...!" and she walked out without another word.
> 
> It's okay though, she'll just be haunted by that for a loooong while.



Doesn't sound like she was the one traumatized by that encounter. =p


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 7, 2010)

I have couple times before for the fun of it, but wont ever in public.

Also i knowticed that when women cross dress it not as frowned apon as much as if a guy does.


----------



## slorrel (May 7, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> What are your opinions?
> Have you ever done it?
> Do you do it now?
> 
> ...


 
Hey, if cross dressings your thing, then go for it. 
But no, I've never done it myself.

Btw, did the idea from this come from the latest Concession strip? Be honest.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Traps are fucking hot.  I don't have the body to crossdress well though.


Same, been asked many times if I played football -_-


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Btw, did the idea from this come from the latest Concession strip? Be honest.



Hahaha, I totally didn't think of that. I think his idea for this topic came from about three different places, actually. :3


----------



## Redregon (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It is a double standard that needs to die.
> 
> Wow, that's really good.



yes, all i can really respond with is a clip from this movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSnUw4k9jZM (cut forward to about 2:00 unless you want to see robert diNiro acting like a drunken queer)


----------



## Redregon (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dude when lines get blurred too much it stops being _"actually gay"_ cuz  "Like dude its a chick with a dick  who cares man just don grab it"
> 
> No complaints tho.



you mean erasing the gender binary? i can't see that being a bad thing... unless you're worried about getting too close to a trap.


----------



## Lobar (May 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dude when lines get blurred too much it stops being _"actually gay"_ cuz  "Like dude its a chick with a dick  who cares man just don grab it"



Not gay if you're on top and the balls don't touch.

But seriously, who gives a shit where the "gay" line is?  If it makes your peepee tingle, just go for it and to hell with the labels.

Except kids and dogs, of course.


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

Amidoinitrite? You go girl!


----------



## Redregon (May 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Not gay if you're on top and the balls don't touch.
> 
> But seriously, who gives a shit where the "gay" line is?  If it makes your peepee tingle, just go for it and to hell with the labels.
> 
> Except kids and dogs, of course.



or cats. don't forget cats.


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2010)

We get the point.



Slyck said:


> Amidoinitrite? You go girl!



Looks like a mish-M*A*S*H to me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> We get the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a mish-*M*A*S*H* to me.


I like that show. :3 


Whoot, pointless post. x3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

Karimah said:


> :3 Aw thank you â™¥ I'm really derpy otherwise though XD. When I'm not wearing some guy's clothes.
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/DSC_0303.jpg Derp.
> 
> ...I'm sorry that you had to see that.


I like your blouse. :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 7, 2010)

Crossdressing FTW!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Amidoinitrite? You go girl!


....Gaaaahhhhhhhhh!

Doing it wrong.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ....Gaaaahhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Doing it wrong.


Yeah totally, he even attempted to eat a jeep and he still didn't get a section 8... Fail...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah totally, he even attempted to eat a jeep and he still didn't get a section 8... Fail...


Is that from mash?
Cause I never saw that episode...
Then again after seeing that I don't think I want to.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Is that from mash?
> Cause I never saw that episode...
> Then again after seeing that I don't think I want to.


Watch it. It's hilarious. :3


----------



## VoidBat (May 7, 2010)

Had a guy in my adult school class that crossdressed. Fucking horrible.
I can understand that certain individuals actually look good in it, but this guy. No.

Take a emo kid, mix with a hipster plus a fairy faggot and then add crossdressing.

I thought my eyes would give up on me because of old age, not because of seeing a crossdressing monstrosity. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Watch it. It's hilarious. :3


Okay


VoidBat said:


> Had a guy in my adult school class that crossdressed. Fucking horrible.
> I can understand that certain individuals actually look good in it, but this guy. No.
> 
> Take a emo kid, mix with a hipster plus a fairy faggot and then add crossdressing.
> ...


Unfortunately most that do crossdress don't have the figure.


----------



## Luca (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yeah totally, he even attempted to eat a jeep and he still didn't get a section 8... Fail...



Thats one of my favorite episodes of that show.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Luca said:


> Thats one of my favorite episodes of that show.


Okay, now I'm interested in that episode.


----------



## Ohko (May 7, 2010)

Never tried it, I really don't plan on trying it. It's just clothes, wear what ever the fuck you want as long as you feel happy.


----------



## VoidBat (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Unfortunately most that do crossdress don't have the figure.


 
It was traumatizing.

My expression can be compared with my signature.


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2010)

Today in Screenwriting, my friend Joseph asked us how much trouble he would get into if he came into school dressed as a woman. I was really disappointed when he said he wouldn't do it, because I could definitely seem him walking in with a pair of high heels and a skirt. So sad.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

There, I gave a half-assed attempt for you guys.

http://img203.imageshack.us/i/pic1005.jpg/
http://img707.imageshack.us/i/pic1007.jpg/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> My expression can be compared with my signature.


What is that from anyhow?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 7, 2010)

When a girl wears guy clothes it's kinda of hot, but when a guy wears girl clothes it's a turnoff.


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Is that from mash?
> Cause I never saw that episode...
> Then again after seeing that I don't think I want to.



That's Cpl. Klinger from M*A*S*H.  Crossdresing to get a Section-8 discharge was a running gag for most of the series.  Basically, anything he could do to get sent home (or at least out of Korea), he'd try.

I never saw the Jeep-eating episode, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> That's Cpl. Klinger from M*A*S*H.  Crossdresing to get a Section-8 discharge was a running gag for most of the series.  Basically, anything he could do to get sent home (or at least out of Korea), he'd try.
> 
> I never saw the Jeep-eating episode, though.


Oh, to be honest I've never watched mash, I need too.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 7, 2010)

I'll wear guys' clothes, but I have too big of tits and too feminine of a face to pull it off as an actual crossdresser, instead of just some tomboyish metal chick.

I like crossdressing if it's actual crossdressing (not that emo bullshit),
and the person doing it looks good in it.


----------



## Karimah (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I like your blouse. :3



Thanks! It's one of my favorites :3


Sometimes when I crossdress, it's just as simple as everyday wear but I like to try to make it express me more.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c8/Kila_Coran/Nyah.jpg

Forgive my furfaggotry, my best friend is studying photography and needed a picture for her project. It was the perfect opportunity to throw on some ears, a tail, a collar, and to crossdress a bit.

Everyone should reach beyond the normal every once in a while :3


----------

